# Late July Surf Recommendations?



## awildthorp (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm going to be staying near Santa Rosa beach in late July. I haven't been saltwater fishing in years, and that was mostly tossing a shrimp and bobber off a pier. Is there anything to keep in mind? I've seen mixed reports that Pompano are good that time of year from the surf, but some reports say they're farther out and others say they're gone by July. My setup is mostly med-med/heavy tackle, but I'll be there for a little bit, so if I should upgrade it'll be worth the investment (assuming I can catch something of course )


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

awildthorp said:


> I'm going to be staying near Santa Rosa beach in late July. I haven't been saltwater fishing in years, and that was mostly tossing a shrimp and bobber off a pier. Is there anything to keep in mind? I've seen mixed reports that Pompano are good that time of year from the surf, but some reports say they're farther out and others say they're gone by July. My setup is mostly med-med/heavy tackle, but I'll be there for a little bit, so if I should upgrade it'll be worth the investment (assuming I can catch something of course )


Toothy critters in late july. Kings and spanish. Go fish the sound instead and find some trout and redfish. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## awildthorp (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks @lettheairou 🙂. What do you mean by fish the sound instead?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

awildthorp said:


> Thanks @lettheairou . What do you mean by fish the sound instead?


Instead of the gulf side. Go to the other side of the road. That'll be the sound side. July and august is a tough time to catch much from the beaches or piers. Ft. Pickens is a good area to fish also. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

There is no sound side at santa rosa beach, that's east of Destin. He would have to fish the bay. I would highly suggest stopping in yellowfin ocean sports and chatting with the guys in there to getcha in the right direction.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Shark Sugar said:


> There is no sound side at santa rosa beach, that's east of Destin. He would have to fish the bay. I would highly suggest stopping in yellowfin ocean sports and chatting with the guys in there to getcha in the right direction.


You are correct. Somehow I missed the location. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

